# Greenfield Village Old Car Festival- Pictures



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

A few shots from the "Old Car Festival" at Greenfield Village today.

4-4-0 #1 "Edison" fresh from the shops (repaired dry pipe, started running again last weekend)









Some depot hacks at where else, but the depot


























The end of the day


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Neat pics. I love Greenfield Villiage. We're members and get there many times over the summer and always ride the old Forney.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I go mainly for the trains 

Here's a video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVfzmPwzT2E


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

santafe158 said:


> I go mainly for the trains
> 
> Here's a video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVfzmPwzT2E



I wish I had a whistle like that for the basement.
When the old (young) lady starts yelling whatever, I could just let off a blast of the whistle.

Some odd pieces parading down the road in your video.:thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree on the whistle, but I'd use it, on anybody who has the nerve to invade my little pike world like Godzilla, or a trigger-happy UFO!!! In other news... I'd really love to have depot hacks, like that for the hotel in one of my towns. But automobiles are exuberently expensive. Can anybody help the poor model train guys out???


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

big ed said:


> I wish I had a whistle like that for the basement.
> When the old (young) lady starts yelling whatever, I could just let off a blast of the whistle.
> 
> Some odd pieces parading down the road in your video.:thumbsup:
> ...


That whistle is awesome. I love going to the car show days. Because of all the people and the fact that it was getting dark, they really let it blow (they do it all day too). It's a lot of fun. I was on the last run of the Torch Lake for the day and the last run of the Edison (which by that time it was pretty dark out and the fireman was using a head lamp (flashlight with an elastic strap around his head) to watch out for animals and people when we were going through the woods and they really let the whistle blow back there.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

What a fun looking event! Jammed packed with oldies and goodies!

TJ


----------

